

2 Things I've Learned from other People's Failed Startups - haseman

1) Starting a tech company is hard.<p>2) Writing about a failed tech company is easy.
======
pclark
starting a tech company is easy. succeeding is hard.

almost all the failed tech stories are:

we didn't launch early enough so didn't start the conversation with our users
fast enough. we built something people didn't want. we gave up.

------
CyberFonic
3) People whose startup failed, thought they could copy successful startups
without putting in the hard yards!

But .... hard work alone doesn't guarantee success, you need to create value,
solve a problem make something that people want and MARKET. If people don't
know about your product/service and the benefits of getting involved, they're
not going to become paying customers.

------
jackzombie
Starting a company is all about creating value. First you must be able to
identify a void. Second you must solve the problem of how to fill that void.

